# St. Clair County Trout???



## rjenbody (May 27, 2010)

Does anybody know of any rivers or better yet streams in St. Clair County where a guy might hook a trout?


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Theres not realy any small trout streams in the area.A few of the major rivers have the occasional migratory steelie or are planted at times with smolts but by late spring they have either migrated down stream out into the big river then into the lake or they die off.I dont have any specifics other than a small stream that starts out near emett thats spring fed.Long time ago it held trout but they will killed off by agriculture spills.The problem is that most watersheds in this area run through farmland which carry alot of setiment and chemicals during runoff and have pretty much ruined any very small streams in the area for having trout potential.There might be a small tributary or two within Lapeer county that feeds Bell river or Mill creek that may hold hold a trout in them but not very likely to find.I think you would have better luck in genessee county headwaters finding something troutish.


----------

